# Gulf Coast Outfitters Basic Handgun Course



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

GCO is proud to announce our partnership with Santa Rosa Shooting Center. We will hold our one day handgun course on 18 Feb at SRSC. Cost will be $125, we will have a max of 15 slots, course of fire is 8 hours, we will break for lunch.

Sign in will be at 730am, with training beginning promptly at 8am. We plan to finish at 5pm. 

Our course is designed for the new to advanced shooter, our professional instructors will quickly help you learn and improve the basics of gun handling and marksmanship. You will then encounter multiple malfunction, reload, and shooting drills designed to make you more comfortable with your pistol. Engagements will be single and multiple targets. At the end of the day we will finish up with a fun and challenging run and gun course.

Each shooter needs to bring pistol, holster, 2-4 mags (the more the better, we like shooting more than reloading), 450 rounds of ammo, eye protection, ear protection, sunscreen, clothing appropriate for the weather, lunch, water.

This course will fill up quick. Contact me here or via email at [email protected], if you have any questions feel free to call, Steve 850-218-8680


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Would this course meet the necessary requirements to obtain my conceal permit?


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

No, this course is designed to make you a better shooter.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

GCO is proud to announce our partnership with Santa Rosa Shooting Center. We will hold our one day handgun course on 18 Feb at SRSC. Cost will be $125, we will have a max of 15 slots, course of fire is 8 hours, we will break for lunch.

Sign in will be at 730am, with training beginning promptly at 8am. We plan to finish at 5pm. 

Our course is designed for the new to advanced shooter, our professional instructors will quickly help you learn and improve the basics of gun handling and marksmanship. You will then encounter multiple malfunction, reload, and shooting drills designed to make you more comfortable with your pistol. Engagements will be single and multiple targets. At the end of the day we will finish up with a fun and challenging run and gun course.

Each shooter needs to bring pistol, holster, 2-4 mags (the more the better, we like shooting more than reloading), 450 rounds of ammo, eye protection, ear protection, sunscreen, clothing appropriate for the weather, lunch, water.

Registration for all shooters must be complete by Feb 15th, contact me to pre-register. 

This course will fill up quick. Contact me here or via email at [email protected], if you have any questions feel free to call, Steve 850-218-8680


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

High Ground Gear will be sponsoring our course, very nice gear, our top shot of the day will win something special.

http://www.highgroundgear.com/


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

High Ground Gear will be sponsoring our course, very nice gear, our top shot of the day will win something special.

http://www.highgroundgear.com/


----------



## Reel Mccoy (Dec 30, 2009)

Do you have a way to get ammo for your course? I am not sure that there are the required 450 rounds of handgun ammo in the same caliber anywhere between Santa Rosa, Escambia, and Okaloosa counties.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Reel, A ton of folks have asked the same thing, I guess in future courses we will have to provide ammo at some cost. 

What do you need?


----------



## jaksprat (Jul 2, 2009)

I'd love to take this course, but I don't know where I could find 450 rounds of ammo between now and then.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

What caliber do you need?


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

We have dropped our ammo requirements for this course to 300, if you want to attend and are short on ammo let me know, we have 9mm/.40/.45


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

We have dropped our ammo requirements for this course to 300, if you want to attend and are short on ammo let me know, we have 9mm/.40/.45


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Slots still available for Monday.


----------

